# Your Dream Horse ?



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

My dream horse would defiantly be this: 

A bright palomino, so like bright Orange and sheet white main and tail. Around 14.2/14.3 (i'm small.) a lot of energy but not wild so if i just feel like a plod down the lanes it won't mind but if i would a nice fast hack, it would be ready and pumped up to go. A good temperament, calm.. but it has to have a personality. Something i can really connect with.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My little Arabian mare is my dream horse on sooo many levels! Pulled me thru a rough time in my life and now is gonna bless me with a foal.


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

My dream horse...sound, sane, sensible...and friendly.
A horse that would be an affectionate companion on the ground and a reliable ride under saddle. (I don't compete; just ride for fun and as exercise.)
About 14 - 15 hh, as I am not tall and have dodgy knees, making mounting and dismounting an issue with giants!

I think they are all beautiful, so colour/breed isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to own my dream horse - a dark bay/brown Standardbred mare that I've been dreaming about for years and years. She's extremely sweet and kind, while being very willing to please and playful. She's very curious and she looks out for me. Not only that, but she's HUGE. I've always preferred larger horses and I'm so thrilled.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My dream horse is one that just like survives on air so he costs nothing to feed! 

And a mare that is never mareish! And a horse that never, ever spooks or bucks!

Otherwise, as long as s/he is kind, quiet, sound and not chestnut or TB, I think I'm okay with it.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

horsemadgirl said:


> My dream horse would defiantly be this:
> 
> A bright palomino, so like bright Orange and sheet white main and tail. Around 14.2/14.3 (i'm small.) a lot of energy but not wild so if i just feel like a plod down the lanes it won't mind but if i would a nice fast hack, it would be ready and pumped up to go. A good temperament, calm.. but it has to have a personality. Something i can really connect with.


You just described my horse  except he's about 15.2...


----------



## Crystal09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ooo mine would definitely be a Bay oldenburgxthoroughbred gelding about 16.1hh with a bald face, and blue eyes. A good termpermant but definitely needs a personality, and has to love to jump.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, my current dream horse looks a bit, well a lot like this





























Is he not beautiful?


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I want a HUGE Blood Bay -Saddlebred Gelding! We're talking like 17hands!
(Im extremly tall 6'1'')
One that is sane, a natural learner,and has a passion for me as I would for him. 

But as for now I will take my heart horse- and never imagine a life with out him.

Because the sad fact is, once my boy dies I won't have a horse for a very long time- Too expensive on a Dreams and Wish Budget lol


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

For me, a solid black TB except for a star on his forehead shaped similarly to a spade, so I could call him Ace of Spades, or just Ace. He would be a wonderful honest jumper and have lovely movement and a great mind. We would event together (which I have never done but always wanted to), but we would also do some speed events for fun.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine would be a 16hh Warlander or a Black Forest Horse. Something sturdy, smooth, and dead broke. I would ride him sidesaddle and take him to the beach all the time.  Color doesn't really matter, though I do prefer dark, solid colors.

Like this:










Or this:










Or This:










I wouldn't trade my current horses for any one of those, though. :wink:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I want a black and white overo SSH mare, short and strong (not one of those string bean TWH types!), that does a proper running walk. 

Or a silver dappled Icelandic mare with four solid gaits. 

Or a five gaited pinto national show horse. 

Or a dark bay, gaited, foundation-type morgan.


I have so many dreams!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for big (16hh+) black and white paint that is good for western pleasure, gaming, and trail rides that doesn't spook and is willing to try new things.

But as of right now, my dream horse is my buckskin mare, Buttercup. Together we have grown and learned so much. She tries her heart out for me all the time. Even though we didn't used to get along so well, we have really grown together a lot this year and managed to get a grand champion ribbon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My dream horse is a horse like Rain from Spirit. I want to have a horse that would have such a relationship with me as she did with Little Creek. *Sigh* Wakes up to reality. 

But I'm very content with Kate, I will be content with every horse I'm able to get.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

If I could merge my two mares into one horse, I would have my dream horse.

Dee's completely apathetic-to-the-world, laid back, go anywhere, do anything personality and heavenly canter combined with Tang's willingness to please, eagerness, athleticism and amazingly smooth trot/jog would pretty much be amazing. Oh, and of course, it would have to be a pinto, which both of them are


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Well...since we are dreaming... 

A chestnut,bay,black....any color actually....Overo Brindle Hanoverian/Arabian/Paint somehow mix with four high socks and and a bald face with dark eyes and black eyeliner.....lol....anything under 16 hands and completely trained for dressage/jumping.

Ahhhh to dream


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

My dream horse would be a 16+ black Andalusian Stallion imported from Spain, that is a 2yr old. He will need to have a white mark on his face and have a big stride! But defiantly he will need some personality. I would love him to have the personality of my horse Relan. That would just be a dream! Hopefully it will come true some day though! 

My dream is to have both my current horses plus this Andalusian!


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Some really interesting dream horses here hahaha, yes i like big horses, firstly i get all the attention at PONY club and second of all it makes me feel special since im a short person and if im standing on ground next to a taller person then i mount a big horse, BAM instant growth


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

SMCLeenie said:


> For me, a solid black TB except for a star on his forehead shaped similarly to a spade, so I could call him Ace of Spades, or just Ace. He would be a wonderful honest jumper and have lovely movement and a great mind. We would event together (which I have never done but always wanted to), but we would also do some speed events for fun.


Thats very funny because there is an exact horse like that at my riding school, exact name, breed, colour and marking !! hahaha. Only the horse does hacking/hunter.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I got mine in my Duffy  Big, German and a character. She's taught me loads, and I've taught her. But most of all, she is MINE ;D


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I dream of a buckskin splashed white, or solid black with no white, warmblood from only the best jumping and eventing bloodlines, around 16.1-16.2hh. For my riding/competition horse. Stallion or gelding, I hate mares!

And then for my pleasure ride/harness pony, I want a welsh cob or a gypsy vanner... and whichever breed it is I want a silver dapple! For gender, same as above, but for height, I want it 14.2 high AND wide. Love the chunky ones!

But I'm happy with my bay sabino Anglo Arab gelding who is 15.1 and of medium build, and my buckskin minimal splash/sabino mixed breed filly who will mature somewhere between 15hh and 15.2 and solid. But for future horses I will be buying 16hh+ only!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha a big white/dapple grey shire about 16.3/17 hands even though i am 5'2 . 

i actually found that dream horse when i was first looking and my dad was scared of it and sad no  so i am always on the lookout


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This was my dream horse. 

He was the wrong color (I adore chestnuts), mean as a snake to most other horses, could be a ****y little diva, and I loved him with my whole heart and soul. 

He's buried out in my front pasture after 21 years of being together.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my dream horse, my Belle


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

My dream horse is a 15.3 hh Golden Palomino Quarter horse with a long almost white mane and tail. Two white stockings on her hind legs and two white socks on her front. A big blaze on her face. And not to mention two blue eyes. And faint dapples in the Summer.

Oh wait, I've already had my dream horse! I got her in...2003 or 2004 and I love her to death. Even though shes not here physically, I know she'll always be there for me. Like that one time at state fair I was doing a pattern with my current horse. We hit a barrel and there was no way in heck that barrel should've stayed standing (Laws of gravity right?!) But I knew she was there for me and she helped us out a little bit there  

Beau. Or 'My Golden Beauty' was my everything. She inspired me to do so many things in my life and she was always there for me. She definitely was my best friend.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My kiddie dream (since I was 5 yo) was owning a horse. Any horse (doesn't matter color or breed or even how it looks like), but all mine and one-person horse. I couldn't afford (even lessons) till much much later in life though.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Since we're talking dream material, I'd love to go back in time and own Poco Dell.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

A greying Andalusian gelding... Always loved my andies but fell in love with them HARD when I visited Spain in the summer and visited their top riding school, a breeding farm and riding an Andie in the Sierra Nevada mountains!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always been interested in Andalusians because of their beauty. They look so elegant to me. I'd always wanted a big light gray Andalusion with the longer than the average horse mane. Not the super long ones though, not a fan of that. 

But if I had all the money in the world, I don't think I'd buy one. I'm too in love with my little grade appaloosa mare. I connect with her so well, and she tries her heart out for me. So my dream horse would be her, minus the potential blindness problem that has been spotted by the vet. 








What I would do with my hypothyical money is build a fancy smancy barn to house her in with big lush fields(no mud ever!), to live like a horsie princess. And then my dream world will be complete.


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

My dream horse would be a nutty little 14hh, 3 and a half year old, flaxen chetnut section d cross gelding. He would have the biggt personality ever, lick my face like a dog when I walked up to his stable and be the most loving horse I've ever met. He'd try his hardest in everything you asked of him and be loyal to the ends of the earth. He'd have a blaze that looks like a child coloured outside the lines when drawing and 4 lovely white feet. 

Oh....wait. Yep, I've got my Sunny. 
Strangely though, when I was little, I always wanted a horse, any horse I didn't care, but in my dreams (like actual asleep dreams) I always had a chestnut gelding.


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

I've always wanted a thicker, extremely athletic, beautifully golden, 15hh buckskin polish arabian. With a looong thick wavy jet black mane && tail, a chiseled butt and chest, slightly dappled, with graceful high carriage. 4 white socks that turn into black shading and no facial marks but big blackrimmed brown eyes. With an incredibly affectionate personality, super prancy, eager to please, great stamina, speedspeedspeed, mommy lovin' attitude, and a passion that matches mine in gaming. Whether this horse is creatable i'll never know! But its my dream! 
My 4yo black and white paint mare is a far cry from this, but she is my other dream horse but it is no longer a dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My dream horse for the LONGEST time was a Freisian or a Freisian Cross. Then it switched to some sort of loud warmblood, like a loud paint or leopard appy colored Warmblood (I know, hard to find ha ha).

When I went to buy a horse a couple of years ago I actually advertised that I was looking to buy a LOUD paint or Leopard appy. Something with a LOT of color and loudness. Two Eyed Jack bred would be a plus. I just figured my warmblood or freisian dreams were well out of reach where it came to my pocket book.

Someone sent me a picture of a paint, a solid paint with the most beautiful eyes. I saw him and person anyway and he instantly became my dream horse, even if he had an "iffy" past. My dream horse, is my Cinny horse. I wouldn't trade him for the best Freisian, or the loudest warmblood...he's just what I want!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

A big solid built dark thoroughbred with a long blaze and four white stockings.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm, my dream horse... Definitely a Quarter Horse!.. 15-16 hand, dark palomino with white mane and tail, AMAZING barrel/cow horse/reining breeding. Probably Doc Bar line x PC Frenchmans Hayday..finished on barrels and fast as all get out..built like a tank and classic stocky Quarter Horse looks, big heart and super smart.

But..since we're dreaming..

She should also be able to trim her own feet, buy her own feed, feed and water herself when it's freezing, clean her own stall/pasture, groom herself unless told otherwise because she must also speak English so that I can reason with her on why we should compete as a great team and win together... :wink: and I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be a Parelli fan..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't have a dream horse in my head, but when I met Sky and got to know him, he was exactly what I had been looking for without even realizing it until now. Everyone else saw it but me 

But one day I really want to own a big blue roan stocky horse, like a mustang. And a really large Clydesdale so Sky looks like a peanut


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

My dream horse would be a chestnut QH mare, with a nice face and alteast a facial marking , standing over 15hh..... Well i met her.. Shes 16yo, 15.3hh or so and has a star! She is my dream horse but my friend/the lady whose stud i work for, owns her and she is worth alot (didnt know this) because of her bloodlines. She says the mare is only pretty as a chestnut because of her breeding - wrong.. i like chestnuts full stop?! Breeding doesnt make a colour better 0.o a colour is a colour.. lol..

<---- That would be her there (and in my horses) - if anyone knows more info on her please mail me if you find any! REALLY want pics of her as a foal or her dam etc, also to know if her breeder still breeds and if Zingari was the owners stud name.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

allisonjoy said:


> I've always wanted a thicker, extremely athletic, beautifully golden, 15hh buckskin polish arabian. With a looong thick wavy jet black mane && tail, a chiseled butt and chest, slightly dappled, with graceful high carriage. 4 white socks that turn into black shading and no facial marks but big blackrimmed brown eyes. With an incredibly affectionate personality, super prancy, eager to please, great stamina, speedspeedspeed, mommy lovin' attitude, and a passion that matches mine in gaming. Whether this horse is creatable i'll never know! But its my dream!
> My 4yo black and white paint mare is a far cry from this, but she is my other dream horse but it is no longer a dream.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is mostly achievable, though it wouldn't be purebred. I have found cremello arab crosses, so if you bred that to a sabino bay polish arab, you could get a buckskin sabino with lots of polish type, build, and be very close to your dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> A big solid built dark thoroughbred with a long blaze and four white stockings.


My Belle, but she only has two white socks:lol:


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately and I would love a palomino TWH/TB cross.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 11, 2011)

my dream horse would be a real orangy chestnut with four white socks and a white blaze. i dont no why, but this would be my dream horse.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*My dream horse.....my future baby *

I have had my eye on this guy for a while and I can not wait to breed my mare to him sometime in the future.

GUYS REAL DEAL


----------



## jamo1 (Oct 2, 2011)

My dream horse? A Gelding, One that walks when I want him to walk, flies when I want him to run, will go into or through anything I try to take him through. Will allow me to rope, cut, reign, run barrels, or jump logs. One that I can put my 8yr old daughter or my 60 yr old mother on without any worries, one that leaves the barn and isnt in a hurry to get back, wheteher alone or in a group. If I could find THAT horse, I would care at all what he looks like


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

jamo1 said:


> My dream horse? A Gelding, One that walks when I want him to walk, flies when I want him to run, will go into or through anything I try to take him through. Will allow me to rope, cut, reign, run barrels, or jump logs. One that I can put my 8yr old daughter or my 60 yr old mother on without any worries, one that leaves the barn and isnt in a hurry to get back, wheteher alone or in a group. If I could find THAT horse, I would care at all what he looks like





They are out there! I have known a few....I even owned one. (well he did not do all the events you listed, just barrels and poles, but he did everything else) His name was Toot, he passed away about 2 years ago and I miss him more every day.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm... a dream horse eh? That's a tough one.

Well... I suppose it would have to be short... but not pony short!! Maybe 15 hands, 15.2 at tallest. I love bays, so a bay is a must. JET black mane and tail and new penny color in the summer. Long legs!! I love to run, a gaited horse would be cool as well. Something fine boned, I don't need a tank, a narrow one would fit through the bunny trails I go on better. A mare, I need one with attitude! Lots of personality and a spit fire disposition. Has to be good with kids at the same time, as to love them and be patient with them... but fast and furious with me.

Has to stand living in my back yard, would like one that always looks for me in the morning... it's okay if she is a little snotty or bratty about a late breakfast. Has to enjoy being pampered and loved to death, and would love her to keep surprising me!! Costumes are fun, this mare has to be able to go through my spontaneous costume ideas. 

Smarts!! This dream horse will need lots of smarts and wile. I want something that doesn't keep me on my toes, but lets me know that there are gears working in that little head. I love manes and tails, I want this one to have a long and thick mane and tail! Good feet, barefoot, no health issues are a must. 


Yup... that's my dream horse... funny how it matches the exact description of the little sweet n sour mare sitting in my back yard :lol:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ahalleyscomet said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately and I would love a palomino TWH/TB cross.


 Wow i totally got excited over your name because it is the show name of my faverouite horse, jess - Halleys Comet... lol


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

My dream horse would be one that when I walked down the barn isle, he'd nicker at me with his sweet voice.
My dream horse would also be my rock. The shoulder I cry on, the one I giggle and whisper all of my secrets too.
Last but not least, my dream horse would be by my side when we're both old and gray. His back softly swayed, mine stiff and both our joints creak and moan like an old model T.
I'd walk him to his stall after an evental day of wondering a rich meadow, eating to his hearts content. 
Standing side by side as the sun glows gold and I see a twinkle in his eye, I see the reflection of a life lived and loved. My dream horse would hang his head gently over my shoulder as I embraced him, letting out a sigh of contentment.
I'd put him in his stall, wish him sweet dreams and promises of greater things. He'd simply nicker low and sweet, with his gentlemanly charm. Then I'd flick all but one light off, letting him have the comfort of its bright glow and retreat to my small home.

With my dream horse, everyday would be the same. But with each day past, a new day would be a greater gift than the last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Orlov Trotter
<3
I also love Gelderlanders


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was young I wanted a tall, like 17hh tall, copper warmblood to do jumping with. My, how my ideals have changed. 
I saw this guy while I was looking for a mare. I don't know how his personality is, but his looks certainly make him a dream to me!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> When I was young I wanted a tall, like 17hh tall, copper warmblood to do jumping with. My, how my ideals have changed.
> I saw this guy while I was looking for a mare. I don't know how his personality is, but his looks certainly make him a dream to me!



Would be my dream too....

Until I had to clean all those feathers and mane :rofl:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Would be my dream too....
> 
> Until I had to clean all those feathers and mane :rofl:


lol Yeah. I'm sure it's time consuming, but I'm all for it.  My boy's mane is getting close to his knees and I'm looking forward to working hard to keep it strong yet supple when he gets here (he's in NY currently). However, matching Bobby's mane might be beyond our capability. lol


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

A big liver chestnut thoroughbred or warmblood gelding. 16.2hh and sturdily built. Fabulous jumper with a fabulous personality. Lots of white.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Again, I find myself pretty lucky. I have both my dream horse and my dream woman......who both seem to love me despite my many flaws.

Life is good. Enjoy it while it is.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My dream horse is an black Arab like the Black


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

My dream horse would be a gypsy cob stallion and sine one of my favourite colours is emerald green he would be decked out in green


----------



## HorseFreak101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Black Draft horse that would come to you and named Flicka......ahhhhhh *dreams off*


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We have them!

Our dream horses are a reality...color, age or breed are not factors..

Beau, our gray OTTB*... *young, healthy, full of spirit and personality, courageous, mischevious, energetic, sane, friendly, as affectionate as a puppy, curious and confident....always on the move, always doing something funny....










Epona, our Belgian draft.....young, healthy, steady of temperment, sure footed, calm, predictable, with a soothing personality, no drama, no surprises....no temper tantrums....always the same Epona, yesterday, today, tomorrow..she is a calm and safe island in the stormy sea of life.










The pics were chosen to symbolize their opposite personalities....

One, full of energy and always in motion, exhilirating
The other calm and sedate and soothing


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

is it bad of me to have SEVERAL dream horses? 

1) A mustang! Don't really care what color or gender, I just want to be able to say that I own a piece of the west. I want to be able to train/break it myself, and then create a bond that is truly amazing. Probably be a ranch horse with reining

2) A beautiful paint, one with a lot of color! I would prefer a mare so that I can have more beautiful foals. It would be amazing if she was calm, had personality, safe on the trails, but yet didn't mind an occasional run 

3) I absolutely love the quarter horse breed, so some big ole stocky quarter horse, probably meant for speed, or reining.


----------



## AmberBabyHorseLover (Dec 22, 2011)

My dream horse would be a gorgeous American Paint! with lots of colour preferably Black over Brown or even tricoloured! as long as it was a paint! That could have everything in pink for (I'm not a girly girly but love my pink and sparkles :L) that is energetic and had a playful personality (so could be cheeky but in a friendly loving kinda way)! if you know what I mean? That i could do cross crounty/show jumping with! That was when i was three im now 16 and that is still my dream horse and whenever I go to my part time college course I love seeing my fav horse (Tobias, 16.3 and coloured!) still havent got my own but thats the plan for when I'm 18 :")


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

horsemadgirl said:


> My dream horse would defiantly be this:
> 
> A bright palomino, so like bright Orange and sheet white main and tail. Around 14.2/14.3 (i'm small.) a lot of energy but not wild so if i just feel like a plod down the lanes it won't mind but if i would a nice fast hack, it would be ready and pumped up to go. A good temperament, calm.. but it has to have a personality. Something i can really connect with.



Hey I have one of those - he is 14.3 and boy does he have personality.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thought I'd better attach a picture


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I want my friends youngster, he's my dream as he's going to be 16.2-16.3hh. He's a friesan cross conn. Black with a huge white blaze and 4 white socks. He's gentle but intelligent and always thinking. 
Saskia I have the chestnut tb mare you speak of! She's so chilled and relaxed, she makes most cobs look mad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, my current dream horse looks a bit, well a lot like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DREAMS DO COME TRUE

Look what arrived at my house yesterday











Have faith people:lol:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He is JUST BREATHTAKING! Merry Christmas and Congratulations!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine would be:
A TRUE SPANISH BARB STALLION
15.2, 7 years old
He would live on my dream ranch, which I kind of have minus the needed improvements! I need to win the lottery to finish it up! I'd start a REAL breeding program to further establish the breed and would be world famous! 
He'd be exciting, trustworthy, sound and safe, have drop dead conformation, would excel in reining, endurance, and trail. I'd ride him in parades and travel the US promoting the breed and help to restore their numbers and create picture perfect SB's! Now I'm dreaming, but this is what I really really want!

Just look in these eyes! This head, man! This color! His cheeks!








This body! A little less under, a bit more refined neck but just as cresty and with those powerful shoulders and hindquarters, a bit more leg and whew!








Gotta have a dream right?


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh wow these are some amazing dream horses o.o I think i might have added a few to my list LOL


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> DREAMS DO COME TRUE
> 
> Look what arrived at my house yesterday
> 
> ...


HA so there's hope for all of us


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> Thought I'd better attach a picture
> 
> View attachment 82146


What a stunning Palomino


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this is my dream horse


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

uuuuh palomino gelding 16+hh does everything....oh wait a already have him


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Recently, I've been dreaming of a pinto saddlebred gelding or NSH. 



Or the Gravedigger, a speed racking stallion. I want my mare to have his babies.  He's so beautiful.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope you get what you want


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted a paso fino. I'd read about them and thought they sounded perfect. I knew it wasn't going to happen as they were out of my price range. Then, I went to look at 2 horses and ta da a paso fino. He's not registered but he's perfect. Very friendly, good with kids and a dream to ride. If I could make it so he's not herd bound and wasn't so skinny he'd be perfect.


----------



## PaintFilly23 (Jan 14, 2012)

my dream horse is a big friesian gelding that i would name dante. *sigh* someday..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

a very stunning Friesian


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

I dream of a chunky 14.2 - 15.3 coloured cob, one with the t-shirt that will teach me a thing or two!

I'm so simple and boring lol


----------

